# Project 64 2.0



## NES_player4life (Apr 2, 2013)

Released! 
http://www.emutalk.net/threads/54471-Project64-2-0-is-now-available-and-open-source!


----------



## 2ndApex (Apr 2, 2013)

Not gonna lie, I totally thought this was a joke.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Apr 2, 2013)

I never had issues with the old version, whats new lol?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 2, 2013)

Hm, I'll get it. But they should make new plugins too.


----------



## Walker D (Apr 2, 2013)

Didn't know, but the 1.6 also released in April Fools..

Interesting stuff ...would like to see the Change Log

___

Now that it's open source, people will port it to the wii?


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 2, 2013)

Downloading .... and looks legit (seriously.)

now with open source ... I wonder if this could be ported to homebrew somewhere


----------



## LeonardoFM (Apr 2, 2013)

LOVELY NEWS! Someone please report if it is legit as soon as he/she tries it.

Is there a changelog??? Maybe DK64 will be fully playable now... Yay!


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 2, 2013)

This needs to be front paged IMO


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Apr 2, 2013)

I see a new slew of premium priced N64 emulators for Android in our future.


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 2, 2013)

Rockhoundhigh said:


> I see a new slew of premium priced N64 emulators for Android in our future.


Based on open sourced software? Then I see a new slew of nice lawsuits in their future, too.


----------



## finkmac (Apr 2, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Based on open sourced software? Then I see a new slew of nice lawsuits in their future, too.


Considering people have gotten away with selling Freedoom, I'm not so sure about that...


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 2, 2013)

The date is suspicious.


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 2, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> The date is suspicious.


True ... but apparently it's not the first time it's suspicious.

I'm sure it won't get front paged until they see the download's still working tomorrow.
Seems to work, though.


----------



## LeonardoFM (Apr 2, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> The date is suspicious.


Speaking of date, today marks the day you've been here for the first time  two years


----------



## chyyran (Apr 2, 2013)

PJ64 Open Source? Must be a joke 

But, wow, I never knew the PJ64 team was still together. I thought they parted ways a while ago.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 2, 2013)

LeonardoF.Matheu said:


> Speaking of date, today marks the day you've been here for the first time  two years


Not yet (in my timezone), but it is my birthday.  I usually have to tell people ahead of time because they think I'm pulling some really lame April Fool's joke.


----------



## LeonardoFM (Apr 2, 2013)

Happy birthday Mr Metroid! How old? 

Man, i'm looking foward to this changelog 

Edit: changelog is here:

www.ngemu.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2096277


----------



## Walker D (Apr 2, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> The date is suspicious.





Walker D said:


> *Didn't know, but the 1.6 also released in April Fools..*


http://www.emutalk.net/threads/5447...d-open-source!?p=448478&viewfull=1#post448478

May be something that they like to do in releases..


----------



## VashTS (Apr 2, 2013)

i damn near shit my pants this morning when i seen this. then i said ohhh its that day, but i guess its real!


----------



## Jayro (Apr 2, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Based on open sourced software? Then I see a new slew of nice lawsuits in their future, too.



People can do anything they want with open-source information, it's public domain.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 2, 2013)

LeonardoF.Matheu said:


> Happy birthday Mr Metroid! How old?


23.  A tenth of my life is over.


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 2, 2013)

JayRo said:


> People can do anything they want with open-source information, it's public domain.


Yes, BUT, it's supposed to be free. I understood you're not allowed to charge for it.


----------



## Jayro (Apr 2, 2013)

Here is the changelog:

http://pastebin.com/vBqh4W3D


----------



## AshuraZro (Apr 2, 2013)

Guys. It would be the license that the source has been released under that would primarily dictate what could or could not be done with it from a legal standpoint.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Apr 2, 2013)

Still Skeptical


----------



## UltraHurricane (Apr 2, 2013)

i'm actually kinda looking forward to this, considering that for years the N64 emulation scene has been... stagnant at best, hopefully this would lead more accurate emulation other then the we're-too-good-for-a-GUI Mupen64plus


----------



## Arm73 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah !
I recently reinstalled Pj64 1.7 on my newer PC ( I did donate and register for the beta forums years ago ) and I was sad that no improvements were made over the years.
I even took out my real N64 controller with a USB adapter and got it to work with it again ( nothing beats the real N64 controller for N64 games IMO ).

I've already grabbed the latest version, I'll try it this afternoon.

Thing I've always been looking forward ( besides better compatibility with some games ) were more support for hi-res texture packs, and the option to render games at 60 fps.....a dream of mine since I saw a demo some years ago of Perfect Dark running trough a heavy modified emulator at steady 60 fps, when they said it was impossible to achieve without messing up the timing of the N64.

We'll see how this new version turns out to be, I still need to catch all the coins in DK64


----------



## Rydian (Apr 2, 2013)

Ron said:


> PJ64 Open Source? Must be a joke
> 
> But, wow, I never knew the PJ64 team was still together. I thought they parted ways a while ago.


Jabo released a 1.6.1 update on his website that had many of the 1.7 fixes in it due to the person who ran the site (and thus donations) AFKing from the planet or something.
http://www.jabosoft.com/articles/114

If the site's been updated again, then either the person came back willingly, or control was handed over.  Given the lack of donations, apparent change of the project plan, and some specifically-worded comments, I'm going to guess it's the latter.  Especially as zilmar comments it's GPLv2 now.


----------



## Rizsparky (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice! I'll update when I get home


----------



## raulpica (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks like it's still 1.7 internally (plugins are all 1.7). Needless to say, emulation is still as assy as it can get.

At least Kirby now works correctly, but I haven't tested it since 1.5/1.6, so who knows when it was really fixed.

My favourite test bench for N64 emulation (Evangelion 64) still fails horribly with black stuff everywhere.

So, 1964 (or one of those snazzy forks like ICE64) + Rice 4ever.


----------



## NES_player4life (Apr 2, 2013)

So are there any Wii ports in it's future?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 2, 2013)

This is awesome. Can't wait for all the forks to be updated, like PJ64k. Since all forks were based on the 1.4 source, they were heavily outdated.
I'm predicting ports to other platforms in the near future...


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 2, 2013)

I know someone who donated less than a week ago for v1.7!


----------



## Coltonamore (Apr 2, 2013)

I tried to download it, but it appears that the computer I'm using is blocking the page to download it. Is there any other sources I can download it from?


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 2, 2013)

Let's see if a more direct link helps
http://www.pj64-emu.com/downloads/func-startdown/121/
or maybe
http://www.pj64-emu.com/downloads/func-download/121/chk,f993baa8c3e7460e4bcd9a3a6a559d5d/no_html,1/


----------



## macmanhigh (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice lets see how this does with Texture Hacks.......


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 2, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Looks like it's still 1.7 internally (plugins are all 1.7). Needless to say, emulation is still as assy as it can get.
> 
> At least Kirby now works correctly, but I haven't tested it since 1.5/1.6, so who knows when it was really fixed.
> 
> ...


 
Rice Video sucks. It doesn't even display Mystical Ninja 64's HUD correctly.  Glide 64 FTW.


----------



## Arm73 (Apr 3, 2013)

Do you guys know which experimental build was used to play Perfect dark at 60fps ? I think it was some custom build of 1964, but I can't find any info anymore ....


----------



## AsPika2219 (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah! Is time for enjoying playing Paper Mario, Pokemon Stadium etc right now!


----------



## raulpica (Apr 3, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Rice Video sucks. It doesn't even display Mystical Ninja 64's HUD correctly. Glide 64 FTW.


Glide is based on something which was outdated 10 years ago (Glide), not much better.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 3, 2013)

The API may have been outdated 10 years ago, but the plugin itself apparently focused on compatibility rather than playability so was used as a base for later additions.


----------



## Coltonamore (Apr 3, 2013)

No matter where I am, and try to download it, Its always like the downloads blocked or the site is blocked. When is the emulator-zone going to have it?


----------



## Rydian (Apr 3, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


> No matter where I am, and try to download it, Its always like the downloads blocked or the site is blocked. When is the emulator-zone going to have it?


http://filetrip.net/oldies-downloads/n64/download-project64-20014-f31855.html
This, using "manual download"?


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 3, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Glide is based on something which was outdated 10 years ago (Glide), not much better.


 
Still doesn't have the same glitches as Rice Video, nor does it have combiner issues with HUDs, plus now it's open source. Glide emulates the pixel alpha dithering effects (Super Mario 64 pixel dissolving when you're invisible, plus when you fall off the screen in Mario Kart 64); Rice doesn't emulate those effects.

I'd be more than happy to provide proof.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 3, 2013)

17 years later... and N64 emulation still is a pain in the ass


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 3, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> 17 years later... and N64 emulation still is a pain in the ass


 
How so? You know that it's open source now, right??


----------



## kristianity77 (Apr 3, 2013)

Whats generally considered to be the best option at the moment for N64 emulation?  Ive just tried this PJ64 2.0 but it still seems problematic with a few games ive never been able to get to run properly (Mystical Ninja, The New Tetris)  etc


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 3, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> Whats generally considered to be the best option at the moment for N64 emulation? Ive just tried this PJ64 2.0 but it still seems problematic with a few games ive never been able to get to run properly (Mystical Ninja, The New Tetris) etc


 
Use Glide 64, Mystical Ninja runs pretty much perfect on it.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 3, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> Whats generally considered to be the best option at the moment for N64 emulation?  Ive just tried this PJ64 2.0 but it still seems problematic with a few games ive never been able to get to run properly (Mystical Ninja, The New Tetris)  etc


Project64, unlike other emulators, delegates a lot of stuff to the plugins.  That way people can make and distribute compatibility changes without the emulator itself being branched to hell and back.  So like randomizer said, try different plugins, it can make a big difference.

As far as other emulators, Mupen is the other one of note.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 3, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Project64, unlike other emulators, delegates a lot of stuff to the plugins. That way people can make and distribute compatibility changes without the emulator itself being branched to hell and back. So like randomizer said, try different plugins, it can make a big difference.
> 
> As far as other emulators, Mupen is the other one of note.


 
With Mupen, the coders not only refuse to make a good GUI front-end, but their refusal to port it to Windows goes to show that it's anathema to them. Not everyone likes CLI-based emulators and if anything, it's a niche thing to implement nowadays. Zilmar clearly did a lot of rewriting of the code and stated he is still going to work on it. Right now, I'm one of the alpha testers for his emulator. It's tedious, it's monotonous, but it's good to help developers along the way, at least that's what I think. I wish I knew why so many people complained about this causing BSODs.

To those who say Mystical Ninja 64 doesn't work,  I present to said individuals, this video


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 3, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> How so? You know that it's open source now, right??


Well, there are a couple of games that still presents problems (the star wars games comes to mind). But if you have the patience and try different plugins/emulators you can get around the issues and still play most of the games.

I always felt the N64 emulation scene being a little "dead", but maybe it's just me. I'm happy that PJ64 finally got an update! I believe the last one was from 2010 (?)

yeah I know it went open source, but since I'm stupid... I can only complain


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 3, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> To those who say Mystical Ninja 64 doesn't work


What about Mystical Ninja 2? That game had problems with the HUD and a few other minor things.

Good to see Pokémon snap working!


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 3, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> What about Mystical Ninja 2? That game had problems with the HUD and a few other minor things.
> 
> Good to see Pokémon snap working!


 
Also works now with the right settings


----------



## kupo3000 (Apr 3, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> With Mupen, the coders not only refuse to make a good GUI front-end, but their refusal to port it to Windows goes to show that it's anathema to them. Not everyone likes CLI-based emulators and if anything, it's a niche thing to implement nowadays. Zilmar clearly did a lot of rewriting of the code and stated he is still going to work on it. Right now, I'm one of the alpha testers for his emulator. It's tedious, it's monotonous, but it's good to help developers along the way, at least that's what I think. I wish I knew why so many people complained about this causing BSODs.


 
Did you change any settings on PJ64 2.0 for Mystical Ninja? The intro still suffers from lag and it's more noticeable with Glide 64 Final (10th anniversary). Unless you were referring about the actual gameplay like in the video.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 3, 2013)

I hope this leads to Yoshi's Story being finally made playable on emulators. I haven't found a single combination of plugins that didn't result in a big clusterfuck of shit smears.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 3, 2013)

kupo3000 said:


> Did you change any settings on PJ64 2.0 for Mystical Ninja? The intro still suffers from lag and it's more noticeable with Glide 64 Final (10th anniversary). Unless you were referring about the actual gameplay like in the video.


 
The intro has lag but gameplay should be near-perfect, VI is 1500 and AI is 120.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ali3usEfPbYrdGtGZ1VmTG9LVndpQ3FVaWN1Wm41OUE&usp=sharing


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 3, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Also works now with the right settings


Sweet, I always play the EU version (which is optimized thankfully) because the music in the US version stutters for some reason, tried all the sound plugins I could find, only the EU game plays perfectly.


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 3, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> (the star wars games comes to mind)


In 1.7 those games worked, actually. You just had to set the video plugin to use LLE. (which also meant you couldn't have a processor that was at all crappy for it to work to full speed.) I haven't checked if the options still there, though.


----------



## NES_player4life (Apr 3, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> In 1.7 those games worked, actually. You just had to set the video plugin to use LLE. (which also meant you couldn't have a processor that was at all crappy for it to work to full speed.) I haven't checked if the options still there, though.


Really? 
To what extent, running but non-playable; right?


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 3, 2013)

NES_player4life said:


> Really?
> To what extent, running but non-playable; right?


Well, it seemed okay to me on v1.7.
My computer is a P4 HT 3.2 GHz and even though I got into the game with it, it was still kinda slow so I didn't go any farther than that. (Haven't tried with v2.0 yet.).

(Beforehand, without that on v1.6 I think it just froze after the first glitchy mini-credits screens at the beginning)


----------



## Coltonamore (Apr 3, 2013)

Rydian said:


> http://filetrip.net/oldies-downloads/n64/download-project64-20014-f31855.html
> This, using "manual download"?


Thanks Rydian, I was finally able to download it. The official site was blocked at school and the library computers said illegal download attempt. Why is that?


----------



## Issac (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice! Maybe I'll be able to figure out how to use it this time  (I always have trouble with plugins and every game crashing... probably my own fault, but I just am so lost using all these plugins).


----------



## Rydian (Apr 3, 2013)

cherryw17 said:


> Thanks Rydian, I was finally able to download it. The official site was blocked at school and the library computers said illegal download attempt. Why is that?


They probably don't want users downloading stuff and so limit based on file extension?


----------



## Coltonamore (Apr 3, 2013)

Rydian said:


> They probably don't want users downloading stuff and so limit based on file extension?


That's pretty unusual I can download roms and everything on those computers. 

P.S I download them to a flash drive, not on the computers.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 3, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> In 1.7 those games worked, actually. You just had to set the video plugin to use LLE. (which also meant you couldn't have a processor that was at all crappy for it to work to full speed.) I haven't checked if the options still there, though.


 
Factor 5/Lucas Arts liked using custom microcode for their games. While it allowed them to bypass the limits of the N64 GPU (Indiana Jones and the Infernal Machine), it proved to be a PITA to run on emulators.




Issac said:


> Nice! Maybe I'll be able to figure out how to use it this time  (I always have trouble with plugins and every game crashing... probably my own fault, but I just am so lost using all these plugins).


 
Luckily, it allows per-ROM configuration (much like how ePSXecutor allows many PSX with different setups). Generally, Glide 64 Final Napalm (or whatever it's called) works very well with most ROMs.


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah, that's why high level emulation doesn't work but low level emulation (LLE), interpreting it one machine instruction at a time, while theoretically nearly 100% accurate, is SSSLLOOOWW.
At least 1.7 included the option.


----------



## YayMii (Apr 3, 2013)

PJ64 is still ahead of 1964, right? That would mean that N64 emulation might actually start getting better now that it's open-source.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 3, 2013)

YayMii said:


> PJ64 is still ahead of 1964, right? That would mean that N64 emulation might actually start getting better now that it's open-source.


 
1964 is dead, and whatever "updates" they had were abysmal at best. There's also Mupen64 Plus 2.0 or whatever the hell it's called, but it's CLI-based and the developers avoid porting it to Windows because they're related to Scumbag Steve.


----------



## NES_player4life (Apr 4, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Well, it seemed okay to me on v1.7.
> My computer is a P4 HT 3.2 GHz and even though I got into the game with it, it was still kinda slow so I didn't go any farther than that. (Haven't tried with v2.0 yet.).
> 
> (Beforehand, without that on v1.6 I think it just froze after the first glitchy mini-credits screens at the beginning)


I will have to look into the settings.
2.0 crashes at N64 logo screen. On A8-3530 1.9 ghz quad core.

1964 devlopment is alive and kicking.
http://www.emutalk.net/threads/54430-1964js-0-1-17


----------



## Rydian (Apr 4, 2013)

... that looks to be a severely gimped port.  I mean look at it.


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 4, 2013)

NES_player4life said:


> I will have to look into the settings.
> 2.0 crashes at N64 logo screen. On A8-3530 1.9 ghz quad core.


Yeah, that's what I remember it doing BEFORE you change that setting. I'll have to check the settings, too, when I have a chance.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 4, 2013)

Did they ever get 64DD emulation working?


----------



## TyBlood13 (Apr 4, 2013)

8BitWalugi said:


> Did they ever get 64DD emulation working?


Are them roms even out there? (I don't actually know, I'm  not just answering your question with another question that hopefully have the same answer)


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 4, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> Are them roms even out there? (I don't actually know, I'm not just answering your question with another question that hopefully have the same answer)


I've found the boot and F-Zero EXpansion Kit.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 4, 2013)

Rydian said:


> ... that looks to be a severely gimped port. I mean look at it.


 
What is that running on, an Intel GMA 900 with an Intel Pentium 3 CPU and 256 MB of RAM? Porting it to Java and not C isn't being non-conformist at all.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Apr 4, 2013)

8BitWalugi said:


> I've found the boot and F-Zero EXpansion Kit.


What format are the roms? I doubt they are standard n64 rom files.

That's really all you need for the N64DD library anyway, I guess. I supposed somebody could make a hack that incorporates the Expansion into F-Zero, but I would know how. The only other game I could think of that would be good to be able to play would be Sim City 64. Doshin the Giant was the only other notable 64DD game, and that was remade on GC in PAL territories & Japan


----------



## kristianity77 (Apr 4, 2013)

I think it might be time then finally to update my laptop and it doesnt appear to be cutting it for n64 games.  My setup plays Mario64 fine though so thats good.  Has anyone tried The New Tetris and got this to work?


----------



## Rydian (Apr 4, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> What is that running on, an Intel GMA 900 with an Intel Pentium 3 CPU and 256 MB of RAM? Porting it to Java and not C isn't being non-conformist at all.


it's Java_script_, so likely the issues are caused by the rendering being at a very basic level.


----------



## Fire-WSP (Apr 4, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Use Glide 64, Mystical Ninja runs pretty much perfect on it.


Yes indeed it runs very good on it except that it will fill your ram until it crashes. There must be some memory leak. I tested this under win8 and pj 1.7 last time.


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 4, 2013)

This must be a very bad joke. 1.7 still hasn't been released to the public and it has been years since the site has been updated with info.


----------



## Fire-WSP (Apr 4, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> ...
> I always felt the N64 emulation scene being a little "dead", but maybe it's just me. I'm happy that PJ64 finally got an update! I believe the last one was from 2010 (?)
> yeah I know it went open source, but since I'm stupid... I can only complain


 
To be honest but the N64 emulation scene is one of the worst out there. Even in Big Bang Theory Sheldon joked about crappy N64 Emulators while playing Mario 64.
I mean this tells me everything. There was no breakthrough for years. The PJ Team collected Donations over years but 1.7 was locked away for years. Most Emulators are fucking complicated, too many (crappy) Plugins, too much experimenting with it. There was never somebudy until now to try real perfect emulation. Some dude is now on it and seems to make good progress.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 4, 2013)

Fire-WSP said:


> Yes indeed it runs very good on it except that it will fill your ram until it crashes. There must be some memory leak. I tested this under win8 and pj 1.7 last time.


That's weird, got any info on the RAM thing?

Or are you one of those people that assume crashes are always related to RAM?


----------



## Rydian (Apr 4, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> This must be a very bad joke. 1.7 still hasn't been released to the public and it has been years since the site has been updated with info.


1.6 or maybe 1.5 was also released on April Fools IIRC.

Also I posted links to Jabo's blog with info about the split. The devs didn't have access to the site for a long time, the person who was managing the site and the donations disappeared.

It's sort of like how Dolphin got a new website when the person who was managing the old one vanished so nothing got updated/fixed there, but here they seem to have regained access.



Fire-WSP said:


> too many (crappy) Plugins


The original idea was that people could develop improvements on the plugins instead of needing to branch the core emulator, since the plugins take care of many of the things that improve accuracy and speed.

*Unfortunately that still relies on the old "we assume people want to fix their own shit instead of complaining" idea.  And as you can see, that's still wrong*.  Look at the people in this thread, one of the most-developed emulators goes open-source, and not a single person mentions the ability to fix issues themselves, they just complain _more_.


----------



## YayMii (Apr 4, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> This must be a very bad joke. 1.7 still hasn't been released to the public and it has been years since the site has been updated with info.


Pretty sure they stated that they renamed 1.7 to 2.0 simply because of how much code was cleaned up/rewritten in the new version. This release isn't a joke, keep in mind that 1.6 was also released on April 1st, 8 years ago.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 4, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> This must be a very bad joke. 1.7 still hasn't been released to the public and it has been years since the site has been updated with info.


 
You obviously missed the joke; it's reverse psychology. He released a legit version with the source code. 1.7's code was a joke.

quote="Rydian, post: 4601749, member: 244492"]1.6 or maybe 1.5 was also released on April Fools IIRC.

Also I posted links to Jabo's blog with info about the split. The devs didn't have access to the site for a long time, the person who was managing the site and the donations disappeared.

It's sort of like how Dolphin got a new website when the person who was managing the old one vanished so nothing got updated/fixed there, but here they seem to have regained access.

The original idea was that people could develop improvements on the plugins instead of needing to branch the core emulator, since the plugins take care of many of the things that improve accuracy and speed.

*Unfortunately that still relies on the old "we assume people want to fix their own shit instead of complaining" idea. And as you can see, that's still wrong*. Look at the people in this thread, one of the most-developed emulators goes open-source, and not a single person mentions the ability to fix issues themselves, they just complain _more_.[/quote]


But this is the internet, they HAVE to complain because they're too f***ing lazy to do something on their own.


----------



## Fire-WSP (Apr 4, 2013)

Rydian said:


> That's weird, got any info on the RAM thing?
> 
> Or are you one of those people that assume crashes are always related to RAM?


 
I tried to play this game with Glide64 because it was looking and working the best with Goemon. Unfortunately it started to crash and i didnt know why.
Then i was looking to the Windows resource monitor and saw that the ram usage was getting higher and higher when i was changing scenes/rooms.
I dont think that Pj64 with glide64 playing Goemon64 needs 1400 MB Ram or more  Then i changed to another plugin and it was gone.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 4, 2013)

Fire-WSP said:


> I tried to play this game with Glide64 because it was looking and working the best with Goemon. Unfortunately it started to crash and i didnt know why.
> Then i was looking to the Windows resource monitor and saw that the ram usage was getting higher and higher when i was changing scenes/rooms.
> I dont think that Pj64 with glide64 playing Goemon64 needs 1400 MB Ram or more  Then i changed to another plugin and it was gone.


I don't have that ROM to test handy, screenshot?  Curious on this, whether it's a plugin or if you're using a mismatched version of the GLide wrapper or something.


----------



## pasc (Apr 4, 2013)

We gotta have this baby ported to the iOS...


----------



## Coto (Apr 4, 2013)

the Glide API may be an OLD API. But it get's framebuffer effects (the Glide API hardware side of the plugin), on real hardware. You know, see conker bad fur day's effects on a voodoo 3000 16MB VRAM 60FPS and the texturing mode ALMOST identical like it was on N64 makes the 3DFX card a jewel.. (bilinear / trilinear happens on hardware while primitives are rendering on the vcard buffer, because of some data algorythm shrinking [on the bus card] and "rebuiliding" data (causes loss of colours, but it's FAST)

add that framebuffer effects run on the vram area physically[on voodoo cards], like N64 does with RDP while doing cpu writes on the vram framebuffer. The problem with Glide HQ is that you either need a Voodoo 3 onwards, or a good VCARD with enough ram and run pixel shaders on hardware (say NV44 chips and up)


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 5, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> This must be a very bad joke. 1.7 still hasn't been released to the public and it has been years since the site has been updated with info.


This is essentially v1.7.  They went past v1.7 a long time ago, but kept milking donations.


----------



## Fire-WSP (Apr 5, 2013)

Could it be that Glide64_Final is not working with PJ64 2.0?
I just tried but it does not even showing up in the Plugin list.


----------



## UltraHurricane (Apr 5, 2013)

hey you guys...

do you notice that within the timeframe of 1.6 to 2.0 we have had major breakthroughs in emulating both the Gamecube and the PS2 which have almost (if not more) compatibility and accuracy to their respective systems, even the Saturn *THE FUCKING SATURN* has pretty decent emulators now, it's really sad when you think about the state in which N64 emulation is in


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 5, 2013)

Fire-WSP said:


> Could it be that Glide64_Final is not working with PJ64 2.0?
> I just tried but it does not even showing up in the Plugin list.


 
Works fine here. Shows up in the list and loads games fine.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 5, 2013)

Fire-WSP said:


> Could it be that Glide64_Final is not working with PJ64 2.0?
> I just tried but it does not even showing up in the Plugin list.


 
Place glide3x.dll in the main directory. Works fine on my end.

And if people are getting BSODs, they REALLY should upload an error report.



UltraHurricane said:


> hey you guys...
> 
> do you notice that within the timeframe of 1.6 to 2.0 we have had major breakthroughs in emulating both the Gamecube and the PS2 which have almost (if not more) compatibility and accuracy to their respective systems, even the Saturn *THE FUCKING SATURN* has pretty decent emulators now, it's really sad when you think about the state in which N64 emulation is in


 
What the deuce are you talking about? The Sega Saturn isn't that much better emulation-wise than the N64. They can't even get the audio emulation right.


----------



## UltraHurricane (Apr 5, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> What the deuce are you talking about? The Sega Saturn isn't that much better emulation-wise than the N64. They can't even get the audio emulation right.


 
but considering they even have playable emulation for the Saturn *at all* is surprising, since the saturn's architecture is infamously complex and is no were near as popular as the N64 for people to want to devote time and effort to make an emulator for


----------



## DaniPoo (Apr 5, 2013)

This emulator actually works pretty darn good here, I even got Pokemon Snap to be playable at 1080p. It sound as the Music is a litle bit too fast but atleast I can take photos and see them after each level! And it seems that professor Oak even gives you a fair judgement. Thats a real improvement if you ask me!  But you have to disable "Fixed audio timing" in the settings! Otherwise the game runs way way!! Too fast!!


----------



## Fire-WSP (Apr 6, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Place glide3x.dll in the main directory. Works fine on my end.


Thanks i will give it a try.


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 2, 2013)

Projec64 version 2.1 is out now!

http://www.pj64-emu.com/downloads/project64/binaries/


----------



## Maxternal (May 2, 2013)

AsPika2219 said:


> Projec64 version 2.1 is out now!
> 
> http://www.pj64-emu.com/downloads/project64/binaries/


Wow, is this gonna be like a monthly release now? Every month on the 1st?

*EDIT :*
Anyone know where I can get a changelog?

*EDIT2 :* Never mind. Found it
http://forum.pj64-emu.com/showthread.php?t=3678

It's interesting, too, how much of the site still acts like 1.7 is the newest thing available.


----------

